# CTTC Christmas party



## dmmj (Dec 14, 2011)

The foot hill chapter is having it's annual christmas party. It will be the 23rd of december, and should be a blast. We will have a secret santa white elephant gift exchange (voluntary)

t will be a pot luck all you have to brin gis a dish. Pizza, chicken, home made anything is acceptable, and appreciated. We often have a blast at our party and it is usually a big hit, we often have members from other chapters show up and join in on the fun.

We have raffles and games. If you have any questions feel free to ask and I hope to see everyone there (except for deanS, he knows why)


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2011)

Darn! I wish I lived closer. Take pictures for us.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2011)

Official  bump


----------



## Angi (Dec 22, 2011)

Where is it? What city?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2011)

LA Arboretum in arcadia off of the 210 freeway, starts at 7:30


----------



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2011)

Last official  bump


----------



## jaizei (Dec 23, 2011)

What about live updates, for all of us that can't make it?


----------



## bigred (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya I would rather have been there than work today. How was the turnout


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 24, 2011)

sorry i cant make it, but you have a very merry christmas.


----------



## Laura (Dec 24, 2011)

Did you ask the girl to come with you? great ice breaker....


----------



## bigred (Dec 24, 2011)

Laura said:


> Did you ask the girl to come with you? great ice breaker....



Ya Im still wondering what happend with that


----------

